# 一些



## olives

你好,
Hello,

I just have a simple question about "一些". I know it means "a few, a little, some"

1 - 米饭好一些.
2 - 海鲜好吃一些吗？
3 - 冬天差一些.

1 - The (cooked) rice is a bit good.
2 - The seafood is a bit delicious/yummy.
3 - I miss the winter a little.

So we always use "一些" after the noun, right?
Are my translations right?
And finally, "差" means "to miss", does it?

Many thanks for all your help in advance,
Goodbye.


----------



## olives

Correct me If I'm wrong, "好一些" means "better".


----------



## Cosol

你好


olives said:


> 你好,
> Hello,
> 
> I just have a simple question about "一些". I know it means "a few, a little, some"
> 
> 1 - 米饭好一*点*.
> 2 - 海鲜好吃一*点*吗？
> 3 - 冬天差一些.
> 
> 1 - The (cooked) rice is a bit good.
> 2 - The seafood is a bit delicious/yummy.
> 3 - I miss the winter a little.
> 
> So we always use "一些" after the noun, right?
> Are my translations right?
> And finally, "差" means "to miss", does it?
> 
> Many thanks for all your help in advance,
> Goodbye.


In the comparatives they use "一*点"*.
I don't know what does "差" in the third sentence mean.
*Edit:*When the object I would say "想" for "miss", but don't  know if it can or not be used  for 冬天.

Cosol


----------



## olives

The sentences I gave are from a prominent website. Normally it should be right.


----------



## Cosol

I apologise. A native speaker told me that "一些" correct, but less used (and correct) than "一点".


----------



## olives

No problem,
Thanks for the answer.


----------



## gao_yixing

olives said:


> 你好,
> Hello,
> 
> I just have a simple question about "一些". I know it means "a few, a little, some"
> 
> 1 - 米饭好一些.
> 2 - 海鲜好吃一些吗？
> 3 - 冬天差一些.
> 
> 1 - The (cooked) rice is a bit good.
> 2 - The seafood is a bit delicious/yummy.
> 3 - I miss the winter a little.
> 
> So we always use "一些" after the noun, right?
> Are my translations right?
> And finally, "差" means "to miss", does it?
> 
> Many thanks for all your help in advance,
> Goodbye.


 
Hello
Sorry for your long waiting for the answer.
First of all, I can't understand the third sentence, could you please give me the context? What I'm sure of is that it doesn't mean "miss". 差 never means miss in "miss you". It means bad or be short of.
If 一些 is in front of a noun, it can mean some. But here, it is used in front of an adjective. So...it means a little bit more.
So...let me see the first two sentences.
1. The rice is a little bit better.
2. The seafood is a little more delicious.
Hope it helps.
Regards,
Anthony


----------



## olives

Thank you very much, really useful.

So "米饭好一些" means "The (cooked) rice is a little better"
So it is a comparative, right? How would you say "The (cooked) rice is a little better than the noddles" then? If it is compulsory to use something else than 一些, just mention it please.

"冬天差一些。" I have actually no context for this sentence but let's just forget about it then.

Out of curiosity, how would you say "I miss you so much"?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## gao_yixing

olives said:


> Thank you very much, really useful.
> 
> So "米饭好一些" means "The (cooked) rice is a little better"
> So it is a comparative, right? How would you say "The (cooked) rice is a little better than the noddles" then? If it is compulsory to use something else than 一些, just mention it please.
> 
> "冬天差一些。" I have actually no context for this sentence but let's just forget about it then.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how would you say "I miss you so much"?
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Don't mention it.
Yeah, it's comparative.
I would translate it into:
米饭比面条好一些.
But I'm not quite sure of what "better" means here. If it means good-tasting, 好吃 could be used to replace 好.
I miss you so much:
我好想你 or 我真想你.
Greeting,
Anthony


----------



## olives

Thank you.

So if I want to say "My father is bigger than my mother".  Would I say : "我爸爸比妈妈大一些" right?
Another example : "我的老师比我弟弟善解人意一些", right?

Thanks.


----------



## charlie2

olives said:


> [...]
> 
> "冬天差一些。" I have actually no context for this sentence but let's just forget about it then.


I can provide a context to make it work within the context of your questions (i.e. comparative)
e.g. 夏天的時候我的皮膚不會乾燥 ﹐冬天會差一些/點﹐但沒辦法。
=During summer time my skin does not get dry. It may get a little bit dry in winter (hence the condition of the skin is a little bit worse in winter time) , but there is nothing I can do about it.


----------



## gao_yixing

olives said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So if I want to say "My father is bigger than my mother". Would I say : "我爸爸比妈妈大一些" right?
> Another example : "我的老师比我弟弟善解人意一些", right?
> 
> Thanks.


Well....You can say that. But 一些 means only a little bit more. So if you only want to say bigger, you can say 我爸爸比妈妈大. That would be ok. (Because in the sentence, the 比 indicates comparative.)
And in the second sentence, it's correct in grammar. But it doesn't sound good. If the adjective is so long as 善解人意，you should use a 更 before it, that would be better. 我的老师比我弟弟更善解人意一些.

Anthony


----------



## olives

Lots of thanks to both of you.

So could I say this too : "我的老师比我弟弟更善解人意" ? Does it sound natural to you?

Thanks again.


----------



## eastlife

Yes Olives, sounds natural.
gao yixing has done a very good explainatin.


----------

